# Algae Fix Questions and Algae Problems - Parameters Posted



## Its_only_me

I was surprised when I was skimming through Drs. Foster & Smith that Algae Fix - some kind of algaecide, advertises that it is safe for use in planted aquariums. The other two products listed said they were for non-planted tanks only. Obviously different chemicals.

Does anyone know how you can have an algae killing chemical in the tank that won't kill plants?

Has anyone used it? I have some of the algae mentioned in the link below and am tempted. I have tiger val, java fern, java moss, anubias nana, banana plants, and Najas Guadalupensis

I wonder if the active ingredient isn't identical to Excel Flourish, but more concentrated :lol:

Actually, I just found the active ingredients in Algae Fix:



> Active ingredients:
> Poly Oxyethylene, Ethyl ENR, Ethylene Dichloride
> 
> Do not use AlgaeFix with crustaceans, including crabs, shrimp, freshwater shrimp & freshwater lobster.


Here is the link: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## trenac

Yes, I have used it in the beginning before I knew better. It does work as they say and won't harm plants, but it is not safe for shrimp.

If you are having a algae issues, post your water parameters and specs on your tank & lighting so we can help with what is causing the algae issue.

Using this product will get rid of the algae for a while but the algae will return if the tank is not in-balance.


----------



## Its_only_me

I have little doubt that if I added co2, the problem would go away, but I'm not ready to go that route yet, for logistical reasons :lol: 

It's a 20 long with 20w of FloraGro lighting. 

Ammonia/Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: I keep in the 5-15 range
pH: 7.7-7.8
gH: 100 ppm or 5.6 degrees (if translator worked properly)
kH: 65 (translator didn't offer a degree equivalent)
Phos: < 0.5 - like, about 0.25 or less (barely detectable)

Flourish Excel - single dose added daily
Flourish Trace - recently started adding once weekly
Flourish Iron - started adding twice weekly (see note below)
Flourish Potassium - started adding with iron to help with iron uptake. 
Flourish - Once weekly

I've seen a reduction in algae since starting the above regimen, but not total elimination. Plants were showing signs of iron deficiency and iron reading was zero.


----------



## trenac

You have a low light tank (1WPG), so in your case C02 is not needed. You are dosing Excel so that is a good source of carbon.

Make sure you are keeping your N03/P04 at a 23/1 ratio, so if you have 10ppm/N03 then you need 0.4ppm/P04.

_What type plants do you have? Is your tank heavily, medium, lightly planted?_

Make sure you have enough fast growers to soak up the nutrients.

_What type algae do you have?_

Adding algae eating fish/shrimp will help.


----------



## Its_only_me

I have tiger val, java fern, java moss, anubias nana, banana plants, and Najas Guadalupensis. 

That is a good idea on the ratio. I never thought of that. I do have a phos tester, so I can give that a try. I just wonder if it is still functioning good as it is a year old. 

The algae I see is mainly a fuzzy, velvety green - actually rather pleasant looking as it coats my caves and wood. But, it is getting too green. The otos like it, to some extent, but I think it is difficult to graze on when it is really thick. They fed better when I scrubbed alot of it off one of the wood pieces.

I have one small area of black hair algae that is troubling right now. It is covering high level leaves that are directly under the light. It's not totally out of hand right now. 

What are some of the best soakers of nutrients/nitrate? I have about one clump of hornwort. One of the three banana plants is huge. It must be sucking up something. Are there non-stemp types other than those i have that would be good to counter the algae - in my current lighting/excel conditions. The tank is a 20 long so it is short.


----------



## trenac

Do as you have been doing clean as much off by hand as possible and remove leaves that are severely affected. Doing a 50% water change weekly for a while will also help. 

The lowest light fast grower I know is Hornwort, but with a 20G long you can also try Anacharis & wisteria. You will need to keep these pruned back since they will grow tall.

You may also want to ease up on the ferts or stop completely excluding the Excel until the algae clears up (about two weeks).


----------

